# Indiana Response



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Quick action in the State of Indiana made the Bird Flu manageable compared with other hard hit areas.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/indiana-shows-how-quick-action-stops-spread-of-avian-flu-naa-tyne-morgan/


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Moral of the story, DO NOT WAIT ON THE GOVERNMENT. The company I grow for, Farbest Farms, was the company hit in this outbreak. Farbest had already purchased a foam machine to suffocate birds in the event of an outbreak instead of waiting on government officials to show up with one. Then with 10 farms to be euthanized and one foamer and extreme cold hampering the foamer, Farbest decided to use an unapproved method of euthanasia (federal government decided later that it was a good idea). Farbest began "ventilation shutdown". Basically shut the fans off and turn all the heaters on. Everything went to strict lockdown, no servicemen visiting farms, washing and disinfecting every feed truck every load, absolutely no visitors on any premise. My own farm, we disinfected tires on the propane truck, made him wear disposable boots, have one vehicle that goes from house to barns and no where else, change boots and gloves in each barn. I even had specific shoes I wore from house to shop at premises and another pair from shop to the entry room of each barn. And lots and lots of showers.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Moral of the story, DO NOT WAIT ON THE GOVERNMENT.


Sounds like a good plan in general! There is never a problem caused by them or anyone else that they cannot find a way to make it worse.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like a good situation in Indiana on the bird flu....hope it evolves this way for the rest of the country.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2016/05/final-quarantine-lifted-from-indiana-poultry-facility-2016-05-09/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=0162dbb773-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-0162dbb773-296641129


----------

